# Pastrami Reuben Fattie



## bakerboy7 (Mar 20, 2015)

Been a long time since I posted here but my little guy just turned two and I have a little time to do some smoking now.

I made a reuben fatty for dinner a few nights ago.
Home cured pastrami filled with swiss cheese, sauerkraut and thousand island dressing.  Wrapped in a bacon weave and kissed with cherry smoke.
I did this one in my MES and ran between 250 and 260 for about three hours.  I crisped up the bacon with my torch at the end.

Thanks for looking.













20150318_123517.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


















20150318_154024.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


















20150318_154108.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


















20150318_155305.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


















20150318_193416.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


















20150318_194302.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Mar 20, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Job, Looks mighty tasty

Gary


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey BB7,

 That fattie looks great!   I wish I had one in front of me right now.


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2015)

ernesttbass said:


> Hey BB7,
> 
> That fattie looks great!   I wish I had one in front of me right now.


I'll second That !!!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2015)

BB7, Nice fattie with some different goodies inside!


----------



## skully (Apr 26, 2015)

that looks amazing!!  your weave is one of the best ive ever seen!  great job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






would care to share the recipe??  thanks in advance.


----------

